# Too Awesome for words



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

https://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/03/10/spitzer/index.html

LOL!!!!


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

:aportnoy:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh....My....God!

Now what?


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Seems like he was indicted and will resign. :aportnoy:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope we can all forgive him.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I hope we can all forgive him.


I do - how about his wife and 3 kids?


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Put Martha Stewart on the jury.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

radix023 said:


> Put Martha Stewart on the jury.


How about Dick Grasso? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

radix023 said:


> Put Martha Stewart on the jury.


He should hire Johny C. as lawyer "if it don't fit, you must acquit.":icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> I do - how about his wife and 3 kids?


They have to accept his Wyrd.

Seriously, has to hurt the family. I feel bad for them.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> He should hire Johny C. as lawyer "if it don't fit, you must acquit.":icon_smile_big:


If it didn't fit he might not be in this mess.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Could he not argue that we was doing quality control for an undercover (under covers) investigation??


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Details are scant at this point. I guess Spitzer sort of confessed in that press conference...he said:

"Today, I want to briefly address a private matter. I have acted in a way that violated the obligations to my family and that violates my — or any — sense of right and wrong. I apologize first, and most importantly, to my family. I apologize to the public, to whom I promised better. I do not believe that politics in the long run is about individuals. It is about ideas, the public good and doing what is best for the State of New York. But I have disappointed and failed to live up to the standard that I expected of myself. I must now dedicate some time to regain the trust of my family. I will not be taking questions. Thank you very much. I will report back to you in short order. Thank you very much."

It's difficult to see this as anything but a guilty plea. Poor guy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How will he explain all of this to his wife and daughters?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

What has Spitzer done that makes people hate him so much (that's an honest question, I don't follow NY governors)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Connemara said:


> It's difficult to see this as anything but a guilty plea. Poor guy.


Poor guy? If this were a Repub you would be doing the happy dance.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Poor guy? If this were a Repub you would be doing the happy dance.


And claiming it was indicative of the character of all Repubs.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

marlinspike said:


> What has Spitzer done that makes people hate him so much ...?


It might have to do with his resemblance to Gollum ... and to James Carville.

















.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> What has Spitzer done that makes people hate him so much (that's an honest question, I don't follow NY governors)


I don't know if he is so hated, but this situation is a bit ironic considering his crusading during his Attorney General days.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

Mark from Plano said:


> And claiming it was indicative of the character of all Repubs.


It's indicative of the character of many politicians.

.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is it beyond our capability to elect any decent, honest, truely civic minded individuals to public office. It is dispiriting to witness the the continuing election of these twisted, dishonest screw-ups! I wish I could belive we are better than this...but, I guess history has proven such belief would be misplaced.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

This certainly proves Grasso was right - Spitzer never did understand value. 

$2,600 for 3.5 hrs with a hooker! Julia Roberts didn't cost that much, did she?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Is it beyond our capability to elect any decent, honest, truely civic minded individuals to public office. It is dispiriting to witness the the continuing election of these twisted, dishonest screw-ups! I wish I could belive we are better than this...but, I guess history has proven such belief would be misplaced.


"Si, se puede!"


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

KenR said:


> I don't know if he is so hated, but this situation is a bit ironic considering his crusading during his Attorney General days.


Ah, I didn't know that about him. In that case, it is more funny than sad. I don't know what it is about these politicians who lead sordid lives that makes them be crusaders when people don't know the truth.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> This certainly proves Grasso was right - Spitzer never did understand value.
> 
> $2,600 for 3.5 hrs with a hooker! Julia Roberts didn't cost that much, did she?


Proves again, government does not create value


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Is it beyond our capability to elect any decent, honest, truely civic minded individuals to public office. It is dispiriting to witness the the continuing election of these twisted, dishonest screw-ups! I wish I could belive we are better than this...but, I guess history has proven such belief would be misplaced.


For as long as political candidates can run advertisments, Mr. Smith won't be able to get to Washington.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

marlinspike said:


> For as long as political candidates can run advertisments, Mr. Smith won't be able to get to Washington.


And even if Mr. Smith somehow manages to get there, he won't stay Mr. Smith for long.

.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I can't take any pleasure in this.

Still, it opens up an interesting prospect. If Spitzer falls, as I believe he must, he will be succeeded by Lt. Gov. David Paterson, who will become not only the first black governor of New York, but the first blind governor of any state.

https://rationalresistance.blogspot.com/2008/03/client-9.html


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

What bothers me with Spitzer is the same thing that bothers me with Bill Clinton, as well as James McGreevey and Mark Foley. By now it's not exactly news that power acts as an aphrodisiac. Ho hum. What is insane about these guys is that they don't have the sense of consequences of your average five-year-old, to realize (a) what will happen if they get caught, and (b) that they're gonna get caught. Fame in 2008 means that you're scrutinized not merely at the micro-level, but at the nano-level. How could you possibly get away with anything?

One's prurient interest being stirred, this document at The Smoking Gun makes juicy reading:

https://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2008/0310082spitzer1.html

What I want to know is -- and what we will all certainly know before long is -- what are the "things that, like, you might not think were safe" that "Client 9" asked his temporary friend "Kristen" to do? Governor Spitzer's particular predilections are about to become very, very public. Major bet down that he does resign.


----------



## khakuda (Oct 20, 2006)

*This is really amusing!*

I'll bet Dick Grasso and Hank Greenberg and enjoying a steak dinner right about now.

I'll tell you why people don't like this guy. Having worked in one of the large Wall Street firms and having close friends in top management there at the time Spitzer was Attorney General, I'm finding this rather enjoyable. First, I didn't appreciate hearing that all finance people should be ashamed of themselves and that they were morally lacking. There were more than a few bad apples, but the large majority of people were certainly ethical. He not only had a holier than thou approach, but he had a bad habit of using threats to get what he wanted. He didn't care if you were innocent or guilty, his attitude was, "Even though I don't have any evidence of wrongdoing, admit you did wrong, pay a $200 million fine or else I will continue to review the email of every employee until I find something that I can put in the newspaper to give the appearance of wrongdoing. If you make me go that far, I will then fine you $500 million and/or put you out of business." He was a genuinely power-seeking whore masquerading as the savior of the common investor. Well, the common investor never got a dime from the settlement, even though they are the ones who actually lost money - the state of NY didn't.

Yes, Wall Street practices left much to be desired. Because the money can be so good, the industry attracts unsavory types, but Spitzer's methods were equally apalling and unethical.

If that's not enough, I can also say that Spitzer has been very bad for the environment since every stock research report now ends with 10 pages of legal disclaimers instead of one. Many trees have been killed by this man.

His punishment should be being forced to wear Dexter dress shoes.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

*$4,000 for a prostitute?!*

In the trade they call that, "Hanging a pelt on your wall." And they don't care if you did it or not. I have a number of low level (Joe $hit the Ragman was the term in the Army) friends at Marsh whose careers, savings, lives, etc were rearended by Spitzer. Aon, Marsh , Willis and others were all guilty of doing the same thing. Yet some walked off (Pat Ryan and Joe Plummeri) like nothing happened while others went to jail. Huh, I wonder how that happened?

By the way, my Trad inclinations are devasted by the fee for a prostitute. Now, I may have to get Duke Grad to back me on this but it wasn't that long ago a half and a half in Cologne, Panama was $20. Not that I was there...my buddies told me when they got back to the barracks.

TinTin's Trad Tantrums:
www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I can't take any pleasure in this.


Of course not, he is in your party.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

^ My policy when I'm being fully rational is that one should never vote for politicians of *any *party; it only encourages them.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

topbroker said:


> ^ My policy when I'm being fully rational is that one should never vote for politicians of *any *party; it only encourages them.


LOL, excellent point.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> What has Spitzer done that makes people hate him so much (that's an honest question, I don't follow NY governors)


Lets see,

Here's three reasons:

Spoiled rich kid, prima donna AG, arrogant.

Look at his cases as AG, they are mostly political shakedowns. He acted like only he knew what was best. Big govt at its worst.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Connemara said:


> Poor guy.


LMAO!!!

How can you feel sympathy for completely self inflicted wounds???


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder how it is that the wife is always trotted out to stand at the side and she actually goes along with it!! The mayor of Detroit was caught in a far worse scandal involving an affair with his chief of staff. 

Again, the sainted wife was forced to stand by his side during the press conference. 

What bullying is necessary to get these poor women to do this just after they have found out they will be going through one of the ultimate public humiliations?


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> What bullying is necessary to get these poor women to do this just after they have found out they will be going through one of the ultimate public humiliations?


One can only imagine the scenes in private...

At least one such wife, Dina Matos McGreevey, former wife of former New Jersey Governor James McGreevey, has published her own account of a scandal:

https://www.amazon.com/SILENT-PARTN...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1205238638&sr=1-1

in rejoinder to her husband's version:

https://www.amazon.com/Confession-J...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1205238746&sr=1-1

James McGreevey's self-justification seems almost plausible as you read it -- until you take a step back and realize how monstrously he used people at almost every moment of his political career. That is what politicians tend to do, unfortunately.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

JRR said:


> Look at his cases as AG, they are mostly political shakedowns.


+1...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*Mann Act*

One cutting edge aquarium saved a lot of money when its owner discovered a means to make the dolphins live forever -- since the dolphins never died, no money needed to be spent on buying new ones. Extending the dolphins' lives required putting a special mixture into their food; one of the ingredients was baby sea gull meat. So one day, one of the workers was sent to the beach to find some. On the way back, baby sea gulls in hand, he had to pass through a circus parade, led by two huge lions with their glorious manes. When he got to the other side of the street he was arrested and handcuffed by a policeman.
"Officer," he said, "what's going on?""You're under arrest," said the policeman."But why?" he asked.
The policeman replied, "For transporting young gulls across stately lions for immortal porpoises."


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

And perp deserved everything he got!!!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

JRR said:


> Lets see,
> 
> Here's three reasons:
> 
> ...


I believe he learned his style as AG from Guiliani.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

This, too, shall pass; when's the last time you saw David Vitters name in the headlines?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rip said:


> I believe he learned his style as AG from Guiliani.


Too funny. You just had to drag a Repub into this somehow? The thought of Mr. Shake-down-Wall-Street-Democrat holding the spot light as a corrupt whore-monger was just too much for you to deal with?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Here's the top of a story recently posted on the Times:

Top aides to Gov. Eliot Spitzer said Tuesday morning that they expect the governor to resign his office, although the timing of the resignation remains uncertain.

After a report that Gov. Eliot Spitzer had patronized a prostitution ring, officials in Albany greeted the news with shock, and some on Wall Street, a frequent target of his investigations as attorney general, were unsympathetic.

Eliot Spitzer left his Manhattan apartment with his wife, Silda, on Monday. He returned home after a brief statement and was said to be consulting with advisers. 
Lt. Gov. David A. Paterson and his staff have begun laying the groundwork for him to take over as governor and are reaching out to members of the Legislature, the aides said.

The developments came a day after law enforcement officials said the governor was a client of a high-priced prostitution ring broken up last week by federal authorities.

At about noon, Mr. Paterson left his residence in Schenectady to travel to Albany. In Manhattan, security barriers were set up in front of Mr. Spitzer's Fifth Avenue residence, where more than 70 reporters crowded outside.

https://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/11/nyregion/11cnd-spitzer.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

^ Yep, all Democrats want to do is spend, spend, spend. (I heard it cost $5500)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Is the question of "where the money came from" still unanswered?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

That hypocritical, sanctimonious wanker finally got what was due him a long, long time ago. I hope she was worth it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

KenR said:


> Is the question of "where the money came from" still unanswered?


If he misused funds that would really be compounding stupidity. IIRC he inherited ~$500M?


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Imagine the MasterCard commercial:

Companionship: $4,300 

Airfare surcharge: $500

Minibar and beverage service: $300

Not having to agonize over your political future: Priceless. 

Chanel's new men's fragrance: Client 9-arrogance, power, just a hint of poetic justice.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I wonder how it is that the wife is always trotted out to stand at the side and she actually goes along with it!! The mayor of Detroit was caught in a far worse scandal involving an affair with his chief of staff.
> 
> Again, the sainted wife was forced to stand by his side during the press conference.
> 
> What bullying is necessary to get these poor women to do this just after they have found out they will be going through one of the ultimate public humiliations?


Just once I'd like to see a woman with some backbone walk up to the podium and announce that she is leaving....


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> If he misused funds that would really be compounding stupidity. IIRC he inherited ~$500M?


Seriously? $500m? No wonder he seemed to hate the new money folk so badly. Good old money family?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I now hear he's been hiring hookers for the better part of the past 10 years. If that is correct, he was cracking down on prostitution at the same time be was sampling the wares. What a hypocrite! If he doesn't step down and face the music, I certainly hope he gets impeached.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I now hear he's been hiring hookers for the better part of the past 10 years.


Do you have a link to a site?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> Do you have a link to a site?


No but I just heard it on MSNBC.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Seriously? $500m? No wonder he seemed to hate the new money folk so badly. Good old money family?


I thought that was it. Maybe $50M. Who knows?

They were talking about his apartment and said the building his apartment is in was inherited and that his Dad was in real estate. I think they said the apartment was worth $12M.

Anyway, he was born rich was the thought I was left with.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Josh has the story, reporting that it may be as much as $80,000.



Oops, sorry. I forgot--he's one of those left-wing sources you can't believe, right?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I haven't truly followed Spitzer's career, but I've always kind of liked him because of his aggressive pursuit of crime in the suites. When people claim that he was just a shakedown artist, or politically motivated, it might be worth considering, analyzing, and responding to an analysis from Eric Zitzewitz, an economics professor at Dartmouth.

To put it simply, Zitzewitz finds that in cases of established dilution in mutual funds, cases handled by Spitzer's AG's office recovered losses in the form of fines at a rate many times that recovered by the Bush Justice Department.
https://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/

Here's a central part of the analysis:
Taken together, these results suggest that New York's involvement had a significant
effect on the outcome of settlement negotiations. When New York was involved, the
dilution-weighted average restitution ratio was 0.77, when it was not involved, the
average was 0.07. Including penalties, the corresponding averages were 1.25 and 0.25.

There are obviously different ways to explain the gaps here, and Zitzewitz discusses them. Still, if you're evaluating a law enforcement official, someone who prosecutes economic crimes and is able to recover 77% of the economic losses from the offenders seems to be generating a better return for his clients, the people, than an enforcer who is able to recover 7% of the economic losses.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> I now hear he's been hiring hookers for the better part of the past 10 years. If that is correct, he was cracking down on prostitution at the same time be was sampling the wares. What a hypocrite! If he doesn't step down and face the music, I certainly hope he gets impeached.


Mate, it's undercover work and his cover got blown! (No pun intended) It always gives one competitive advantage if one has first hand knowledge and experience rather than engaging in theories from behind a desk...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

JRR said:


> Lets see,
> 
> Here's three reasons:
> 
> ...


+1

Oh how the mighty ("righteous?") have fallen......


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry, guys, so what happens to the deposit he paid for the next rendez-vous, now that the shop seems to have been shut down? Shouldn't we be worried about that? We need to get our priorities straight, boys!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think that is probably his personal problem. With all his cash, I doubt he had any need to try to get these expenses through a government's accounting system.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

You'd be amazed how cheap the rich can be. Especially when it comes to...cat.

tintin's trad themes
www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

That's what happens when you think you're above the law,He tried to get away with it and got caught.Now he must pay the consequences.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I think that is probably his personal problem. With all his cash, I doubt he had any need to try to get these expenses through a government's accounting system.


I just assumed that it was his personal funds, knowing that he made a dash to some bank in DC to get additional cash for a deposit on a future meeting. However, now that you mention it, I do wonder whether there is some entry in the petty cash or travel & entertainment account that doesn't quite look right...:icon_smile_big: Well, now that he will be out of public office by the end of the week, I guess he can make use of the deposit but who will arrange the bookings now???

Here's a relevant link on "Kristen" if you boys haven't seen it already: https://timothysykes.com/2008/03/12/spitzers-girl-kristen-is-really-ashley-alexandra-dupre/


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Frequent sexual encounters with a series of prostitutes in their late teens and early 20's....violations of the Mann Act....various other felonies.....

He is clearly positioning himself to sweep the Democrat nomination for President in four years.


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

_Just once I'd like to see a woman with some backbone walk up to the podium and announce that she is leaving....
_*Seriously. 
Check out this pic of "Kristen" flashing the peace sign. Now picture her flashing the number 9 instead. Now *that* would be great. 
https://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/03/13/spitzer.kristen/index.html
*


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

To show Spitzer's true feelings, he should have done the press conferences with his wife at his left side and Kristen at the right.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

So what is everyone's major problem with what Spitzer did? The fact that he broke his vows to his wife, may have used government funds, supposedly fought corruption when he was actually a part of it, was with ladies we'd enjoy being with or all of the above and more?

If he used gov fund then yes he should be handled roughly. That he broke his vows, well you cant imprison him for that or else half of America would be in jail. I am a republican and religious but I was taught certain values and ideas by the grandparents who were cosmopolitan. And one of those was that if a wife allows it (for whatever her reason) and the man is discreet that calling on upscale (upscale not low budget) companions is alright if done occasionally.

Sometimes one has to weigh the good verse the bad. Then again grandma said upscale companions made good gifts for closing big business deals. LOL


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

To me it was issues that he _may_ have used government funds *and was the attorney general* (and governor) but felt it ok to break a bunch of laws for his own amusement. In short it is the arrogance and hypocracy, not the mere fact that he got some sex on the side.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> To me it was issues that he _may_ have used government funds *and was the attorney general* (and governor) but felt it ok to break a bunch of laws for his own amusement. In short it is the arrogance and hypocracy, not the mere fact that he got some sex on the side.


Bingo. And I think that is why many on Wall St. are gloating.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

KenR said:


> To me it was issues that he _may_ have used government funds *and was the attorney general* (and governor) but felt it ok to break a bunch of laws for his own amusement. In short it is the arrogance and hypocracy, not the mere fact that he got some sex on the side.


He forgot that he was no longer the AG and therefore could stop doing undercover investigative work to crush all the prostitution networks in New York by sampling strategies, tactics and execution in DC, Vegas et al. It's a bit like going on holiday with your family and your Blackberry... Oh, we're on holiday, are we, darling? Hang on, let me just respond to a few more emails. SLAP!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I think it's important to point this out: there has been no suggestion in any of the reporting that I've seen that he diverted state funds for his activities, and I really don't think it's legitimate to bring that into the discussion without any basis for such a claim. Since he was first inbestigated because of bank transactions that he conducted in his personal accounts, it's pretty obvious to me that if state funds were involved that would have been a huge part of the story, dwarfing the other aspects.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, you are right. But there may have been some Anti-Money Laundering issues at play here.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, I think that's what triggered the investigation.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

SuitUP said:


> So what is everyone's major problem with what Spitzer did? The fact that he broke his vows to his wife, may have used government funds, supposedly fought corruption when he was actually a part of it, was with ladies we'd enjoy being with or all of the above and more?
> 
> If he used gov fund then yes he should be handled roughly. That he broke his vows, well you cant imprison him for that or else half of America would be in jail. I am a republican and religious but I was taught certain values and ideas by the grandparents who were cosmopolitan. And one of those was that if a wife allows it (for whatever her reason) and the man is discreet that calling on upscale (upscale not low budget) companions is alright if done occasionally.
> 
> Sometimes one has to weigh the good verse the bad. Then again grandma said upscale companions made good gifts for closing big business deals. LOL


Sorry, but you cannot have a guy who built his career in large part on attack-dog prosecutions--some of which I applauded--then turn around and personally indulge his own whims in the same way that some of his erstwhile collars did. That monumental hypocrisy I find extremely galling, independent of whatever one may think about prostitution itself.

I think Spitzer clearly put his inner Caligula not only above the law but before the values he claimed to champion in public life. He must be a disappointment to many there in Albany.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kristen should've been there to apologize too,Why wasn't she at the conference?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Kristen should've been there to apologize too,Why wasn't she at the conference?


Who would pay for her travel and hourly rate? That is many hours of OT at Pathmark Howa.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

BertieW said:


> Sorry, but you cannot have a guy who built his career in large part on attack-dog prosecutions--some of which I applauded--then turn around and personally indulge his own whims in the same way that some of his erstwhile collars did. That monumental hypocrisy I find extremely galling, independent of whatever one may think about prostitution itself.
> 
> I think Spitzer clearly put his inner Caligula not only above the law but before the values he claimed to champion in public life. He must be a disappointment to many there in Albany.


I agree, well said.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

This piece by Gail Collins in the _New York Times _is by far the funniest thing I've read on the Spitzer scandal:

https://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/13/opinion/13collins.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin

Money quote:

_Spitzer apparently preferred to schedule his assignations outside of New York, a courtesy that the home state has so far failed to appreciate. In order to arrange the now-famous meeting in Washington with the now-famous Kristen, he bullied Congress into inviting him to testify at a hearing on bond insurance. It will go down in history as the only time the House Financial Services subcommittee on capital markets has been used as a beard._


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*It keeps getting worse*

If you thought stepping down as governor was going to be the end of Spitzer's troubles, outside the house anyway, there's more:

ALBANY - Federal prosecutors are investigating whether Gov. Eliot Spitzer used campaign funds in connection with his meetings with prostitutes, including payments for hotels or ground transportation, three people with knowledge of the investigation said.

Prosecutors have asked the governor's lawyers about the travel arrangements for three trips, including his Feb. 13 rendezvous with a prostitute at the Mayflower Hotel in Washington. The United States attorney's office in Manhattan has also asked about the governor's use of car services during trips to Washington.

For more: https://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/14/nyregion/14spitzer.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=print&oref=slogin

Whatever you think about whether prostitution is a victimless crime, this looks pretty bad. The patronizing prostitutes would be unlikely to cost Spitzer his law license, but I imagine if this pans out it might.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> If you thought stepping down as governor was going to be the end of Spitzer's troubles, outside the house anyway, there's more:
> 
> ALBANY - Federal prosecutors are investigating whether Gov. Eliot Spitzer used campaign funds in connection with his meetings with prostitutes, including payments for hotels or ground transportation, three people with knowledge of the investigation said.
> 
> ...


I think it's a good thing for him to have a taste for what it's like to be on the receiving end, so to speak. It might even make him a better prosecutor in the future  By the way, would this be considered a "white collar" crime? :devil:

I was always tickled by the fact that this holier-than-thou prosecutor went by the name Spitzer, which resembles the German word Spitzel which means informer, a rat. But that's just me...:devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Who would pay for her travel and hourly rate? That is many hours of OT at Pathmark Howa.


I would,I guess I would have to get as many overtime hours as possible.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Perhaps a French view....*

I don't care about the private lives of my politicians and that includes their sexual relations...I don't want to know and the press should not report on it. I care about the quality of their work while in office.

What I do find objectionable in his behaviour is that he prosecuted others for the same conduct that he allowed himself. This is much like a police officer that bets on a game but then arrests civilians for doing the same.

I hope for his family that he is not sent to prison or given a police record but I should then expect him to ask forgiveness of those he persecuted for the same offenses.

noble


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

noble said:


> I don't care about the private lives of my politicians and that includes their sexual relations...I don't want to know and the press should not report on it. I care about the quality of their work while in office.
> 
> What I do find objectionable in his behaviour is that he prosecuted others for the same conduct that he allowed himself. This is much like a police officer that bets on a game but then arrests civilians for doing the same.
> 
> ...


Bravo. I think you summed it up well.


----------

